

Differences between NoSql, MySql, Sqlite and Sql? - bl00djack

What&#x27;s the differences between noSql, mySql, sqlite and sql? I have only used Sqlite3 when I was developing a website with Django and a little bit of MySql when I worked on wordpress during summer, what are the other database languages like?
======
talles
MySQL is a fully featured RDBMS. An example would be enterprise system or
websites.

SQLite is also a RDBMS but a lightweight one, it doesn't require it's own
process, clustering or user management unlike MySQL or others RDBMS. SQLite
consist of a single file and a library to make your application interact with
it. The typical example is storing bookmarks on a web browser, or minor
database in mobile apps.

SQL is the language standard to interact with RDBMS. While it's the same
language, it has minor non-standard variations flavors (like Microsoft's
Transact-SQL).

NoSQL is a broad term to refer to databases that are less restricted on the
database's model associations than a relational one.

------
tlubinski
MySql and Sqlite are relational database management systems (RDBMS), which
hold databases that are based on relations. (Other RDBMS are e.g. Postgresql
or MS SQL Server)

SQL is a programming language to manage data and data definition in RDBMS.
("SELECT * FROM users WHERE lastname = 'Smith';")

NoSQL is a term which describes database systems that don't understand SQL and
usually work as key-value store. (Examples: Riak, Redis, MongoDB (document-
based))

------
t0
The main difference is whether the database runs in memory (mysql and sql), or
it's file based (nosql and sqlite).

Wham downvoted. Is this information incorrect?

~~~
dangrossman
Yes, this information is incorrect. MySQL does not "run in memory" moreso than
other RDBMS's; it has various in-memory caches but persists your data to disk.
SQL is not a database, but the language you use to talk to one. NoSQL is not a
specific file-backed database but a category of software, some of which
persist data to disk and some of which don't.

